# Wismec rx 75w



## MoneymanVape (7/6/16)

Anyone vendor going to stock the Wismec rolo 75w any time soon?


----------



## Kaizer (8/6/16)

Is this maybe what you looking for?

https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/reuleaux-rx75

Reactions: Like 1


----------

